
The Fifth Horseman: Samsung - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/05/the-fifth-horsemen-of-tech-samsung/
======
ani1977
I am not sure what he means by tech if he ignores IBM, Cisco and Intel ;)

~~~
bookwormAT
The whole "top influencial companies gang" thing was nonesense anyway. Of
course the tabloid press loves these kind of lists, just like they love
flamewars and fictional stories of heroes and bad boys. And of course M.G.
Siegler is always there to stir the fire.

